# Lifting and Rigging Resources...



## Ray C (Mar 25, 2013)

Folks,

The issue of moving and lifting equipment comes up here a lot.  Does anyone know of a good public article that covers proper lifting/rigging techniques for lathes, mills and similar shop equipment?

I'm fortunate enough to have been surrounded by it at an early age and have had some coaching from folks who regularly moved stuff weighing tens (or even hundreds) of tons.   I searched the Net for such information to post here and couldn't find anything really useful.  Most of it was either statements of policy and procedure or basic technique on how to lift something w/o wrenching your back.

If we can't find some good links, please consider taking some pictures (if safely convenient) the next time you do a move so we can give tips & pointers here in this thread.


Ray


----------



## GaryK (Mar 25, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Folks,
> 
> The issue of moving and lifting equipment comes up here a lot.  Does anyone know of a good public article that covers proper lifting/rigging techniques for lathes, mills and similar shop equipment?
> 
> ...



You probably won't find much just due to the liability.

The places I worked I also had to supervise moving some pretty heavy things. They used to call me "The Egyptian" for the way I could get big things moved around.

Gary


----------



## Ray C (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, thanks... I found this one too and it's about the best thing out there.

BTW:  That reference shows some really nifty knots.  I'm always amazed at my friend who spent 25 years as a merchant marine in how he secures ropes and straps things.  Every time we do a project together, he uses a different technique just to show off and blow my mind.  In the 15 years I've known him, he's never run out of different tricks to show me.  Way cool and it always gives me a laugh.  I wish I could remember the techniques.


Ray




Moparfever said:


> This is the very best reference I've seen. the Army Rigger's Manual. Warning, it's hard to put down if you're into this kind of thing.
> http://www.petrospec-technologies.com/Herkommer/knots/FM5-125.pdf


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's my thread on moving my Monarch CK 12 into my basement
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...I-got-my-Monarch-CK-12-in-my-walk-in-basement

 I have really big pictures if you need them. ( my pictures and yes, you may use them)
  Jeff


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 25, 2013)

As a younger man , i  had a job as an Ironworker apprentice for about a year or so until i suffered an injury on site.
the injury was not life threatening in itself, but it made me reevaluate my career choice and after a year of surgery and and too many doctors visits to count. 
i left that trade but always enjoyed the Crane and Rigging work. I remember in apprentice school having to be able to tie 31 different knots to pass a segment of the class. Knots class was one of the early classes for safety purposes.  
I most remember the bowline on a bight knot, it is one of the most easily tied knots for use where an unconscious person needs to be lifted out of a hole and can't have an attendant while being raised out of the hole.
i have yet to use that knot other than in practice, and pray that i never have to use it for it's intended purpose.
my favorite knots are the Clove Hitch w/2 half hitches and the cat's paw, both will not slip while under pressure even in exterme angle vertical or horizontal.
i enjoyed the crane and rigging work the most and became quite good at judging mass and center of gravity very quickly. it was dirty, hard work but i had a great sense of accomplishment every day on site.

heres' a link for the ironworkers rigging section on amazon, but it may be available for free somewhere on the net...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...qoH4Ag&usg=AFQjCNE4tzzBkcfGJiiDrRdJ3xiC6ztyqA

i hope the info helps someone!


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 25, 2013)

Another really good source of rigging and lifting info is the wreckmaster course given by Miller.   It is primarily rigging to lift cars, trucks and semi's, but the knowledge transfers to the smaller scale nicely too.  You might look around and see if the texts are available from Miller Industries or on the web.  The US Army recovery operations manual also has some really nice info on field expedient rigging methods too.

Bob


----------



## Ray C (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like a set-up for a punch in the nose.




Moparfever said:


> Next time you see him get him to tie you a monkey fist.


----------



## papermaker (Mar 26, 2013)

When I moved my big lathe we loaded it with a bucket loader into my truck. Once at home afriend of mine and I unloaded it with an engine hoist. Being unfamiliar with the hoist the lathe came down way faster than what we expected. The lathe tipped over and fell to the floor. I was afraid that my friend was pinned under the lathe. Someone was looking out for us as no one was hurt and the lathe came through unharmed. Trying to save a buck could have really been costly.
When it came time to move my milling machine I looked for someone with rigging experience and paid them to load and deliver it home. When they arrived I had a 15 ton wrecker waiting to pick it off the trailer and set it inside the garage on rollers. Best money I ever spent.
If you don't have the equipment and experience hire someone to move your heavy equipment. I could save you money in the long run!


----------



## SE18 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff, there's no pictures in that link.

If you just like to read historical stuff, and maybe get ideas for hoists, here:

http://books.google.com/books?id=GU...X&ei=DOFSUeHUJOjC0AHN4oHQDQ&ved=0CF8Q6AEwBzgK

It's a free pdf download from google books Brown hoisting

I think for occasional heavy moving in the garage,just jury rig something with 2x4s and pulley. I eventually want to get a large sheet of steel for a welding table and may need to do something of the sort.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 27, 2013)

that was a great Crane download SE18!
thanks


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 27, 2013)

A very good and very short book on the subject is "Moving heavy things" by Jan Adkins.  Here are some reviews:
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/27029.Moving_Heavy_Things
It's easy to find and worthwhile.  Definitely helped me out on a number of occasions.


----------



## Alan Douglas (Mar 27, 2013)

From that Brown catalog, this is interesting, a tripod but with two legs fixed, and a single shaft at the top instead of the lashing shown in the Army manual.


----------



## pebbleworm (Mar 27, 2013)

One thing I liked about the Brown catalog were the lists of cable codes.  Sending a letter would take a week or more, and week for a reply.  A telegram could do that in less than a day, but was hideously expensive.Edit: to clarify, telegrams charged by the 5 letter "word".   Even 100 years ago, time was money. Google books has changed their format (again!) so I can't post a direct link, but go to the book and search for "code".  All kinds of nerdy fun.
And one more useful book is "Working Alone":
http://www.amazon.com/Working-Alone...id=1364442210&sr=8-1&keywords="working+alone"
It's another book about thinking through a problem  more than a detailed way to do it, but I suspect anyone reading this board has had helper or three who was most useful after you told them "Go sit in the truck".


----------

